# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mirenaspiraal eruit gevallen onder de douche!

## sus86

Lieve mensen,

Mijn mirena spiraaltje is uitgevallen onder de douch :Confused:  
Ik heb hem al bijna 2jaar! Ik vraag me af hoe het mogelijk is?
De laatste keer sex met mijn vriend deed behoorlijk pijn  :Frown:  ( bij hem ook )en ik heb de daar op volgende dagen hele erge krampen gehad.
Ik vind dit zo raar ik heb nagenoeg geen klachten gehad verder over het spiraaltje.
Ik hoop op deze manier in contact te komen met mensen waar bij dit ook is gebeurd of zo gelijk iets...

Groetjes sus

----------

